# Using Peptides to heal injuries



## Sheer (Mar 2, 2012)

I just had surgery on my wrist repairing some ligaments and my TFC (triangular fiber cartilidge). I was told that I should look to peptides for a speedy recovery. I am looking to speed up my recovery time along with healing my injury back to 100 percent. Can someone give me some information on peptides, what exactly they do and how they do it? also which one would be best for me to take, and possible negative effects?


----------



## Overdoze (Mar 3, 2012)

TB-500 (Thymosin Beta 4)

Weekly 2-5mg for 6 week


----------



## dfwtp (Mar 5, 2012)

lr3 is awesome for healing as well. esp right in the spot


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 5, 2012)

Lots of answers in this sticky. 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/labpe-peptide/150260-little-help-peptides.html


I would go with cjc 1295 w/o Dac and ghrp 2 3x daily at 100mcg if I were you.  Look at the sticky and you'll find tons of information.


----------



## stevekern (May 25, 2013)

returnofthdragon said:


> Lots of answers in this sticky.
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/labpe-peptide/150260-little-help-peptides.html
> 
> ...


 Link won't open for me can you copy and paste? Thanks!


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 25, 2013)

Labpe is gone and forum closed, so the link no longer exists.


----------



## Boss of Bosses (May 26, 2013)

TB-500 (Thymosin Beta 4)


----------

